# Which Antivirus should I install....



## bhutanesedude (Jul 16, 2007)

Hello Experts, I came to ask you guys, which ANti virus should I install in my system. But before that i would like to let u all knw that I am using a Intel inside P4 system with 3.06 Ghz Proccesor, 512 MB of Ram and windows XP SP2. I have the following Antivirus softwares, but I am unknown which one would be best for my system.

AVAST, AVG, BitDefender, BitDefender Internet Security, Kaspersky, MacAfee, Symentec and more, and even I have ALL in One Virus remover, but I don't know which one is best. And even I would love to know which Sprware remover is best. please do let me know.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 16, 2007)

Kaspersky if u chose Paid, Rs. 1000 /- incl TAX 

the best


----------



## vish1988 (Jul 16, 2007)

go for avast or avg (both have  free ver)

i have avast home and it the best 

Edited *Top 20 Antivirus rankings. Tested using 174,770 virus samples.*​


----------



## vish786 (Jul 16, 2007)

vish1988 said:
			
		

> go for avast or avg (both have  free ver)
> 
> i have avast home and it the best ​



Offtopic: hey my username is copyrighted


----------



## vish1988 (Jul 16, 2007)

vish786 said:
			
		

> Offtopic: hey my username is copyrighted



dude there is big diff 
you are 768 and i am 1988
​


----------



## bhutanesedude (Jul 16, 2007)

Guys, would you mind to stop commenting about you nicks...when someone is really in need of help? Please now...both VISH


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 16, 2007)

Best name was already suggested... Every one will agree on one thing that *Kaspersky or NOD32* .... When u want best, nothing else comes in picture !!!


----------



## Yavin (Jul 16, 2007)

For home use Avast home edition is perfect. Low on system resource , no nags or remainders, almost regular updates and very quickly updated. Installation and uninstallation is breeze. Get latest version frm www.avast.com. and it is blue.


----------



## rajat22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Yavin said:
			
		

> For home use Avast home edition is perfect. Low on system resource , no nags or remainders, almost regular updates and very quickly updated. Installation and uninstallation is breeze. Get latest version frm www.avast.com. and it is blue.



I STRONGLY AGREE WITH HIM. GO FOR IT.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 16, 2007)

well if u are ready to pay then: kaspersky. if u want a free antivirus almost as powerful as kav then AOL active shield. create an email id to be used as registration mail id for aol (thats coz once u register u get ads from aol). but the anti virus is top notch and moreever its free (only requires u to register giving an email id).

nod32 is again a great av.. but again its paid.


----------



## Liggy (Jul 17, 2007)

here is an idea, do a search on the forums and read each post that contains antivirus.  Then you will know the anser... or qustion... 42?


----------



## Sarvesh (Jul 17, 2007)

I am using norton and never ever faced any problem.


----------



## bhutanesedude (Jul 17, 2007)

Guys I have now decided and also installed NOD32 but when I wanted to update it, it is asking for user name and password, which I did not get in any means, so how do i solve this problem yaa....


----------



## Ron (Jul 17, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> Best name was already suggested... Every one will agree on one thing that *Kaspersky or NOD32* .... When u want best, nothing else comes in picture !!!


hey buddy.......I dont think NOD32 is gud as it is not scaning the infected files....My pc is infected with Brontok Virus but this antivirus is unable to identify it.......

And Hey it is not identifiying SAL.Xls file also........


----------



## Manshahia (Jul 17, 2007)

kaspersky is the best..


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 17, 2007)

Paid av "NOD32". I'm using it and its gr8. MeraWindows monthly poll also got the most votes for NOD32.  

In free, avast!, AVG and AOL Active Shield are good.


----------



## bhutanesedude (Jul 17, 2007)

How to update my NOD32 guys, its asking for user name and Password which I don't have.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 17, 2007)

^^ Purchase it.


----------



## bhutanesedude (Jul 17, 2007)

From where and how can I purchase it.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 17, 2007)

^^ *www.eset.com/


----------



## satyamy (Jul 17, 2007)

Install Kaspersky Internet Security


----------



## vicky_l7 (Jul 17, 2007)

avast is best undoubtedly go for avast and the best thing it is free.


----------



## drsethi (Jul 17, 2007)

I use Kaspersky, and I never got any problem like slowing of computer and no virus of course.


----------



## coolsunny (Jul 18, 2007)

+1 for Avast.. Its better than Avg..


----------



## stellar (Jul 19, 2007)

Kaspersky Anti virus ver 7 is also a good one .


----------



## Yoda (Jul 19, 2007)

NOD32  or  Kaspersky are the Best Antivirus....

Anti-Spyware
PC-Tools SPyware Doctor 5  or  Webroot SpySweeper 5.5


----------



## bhutanesedude (Jul 19, 2007)

Yes...guys...what if I install all the available Antivirus and Anti-spyware softwares...WIll it effect my system performance, Yes, I know that my system will be bit slow but I will those anti-wares conflit with each other?


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 19, 2007)

^^ Yep. Its not a good idea to use more than one anti-virus in system. They can conflict with each other and can make the system slow.

If u want freeware, then go for avast! or AVG or AOL Active Shield. All r good.
In paid, go for NOD32.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 20, 2007)

use kaspersky+1 or NOD32


----------



## comrade (Jul 20, 2007)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> ^^ Yep. Its not a good idea to use more than one anti-virus in system. They can conflict with each other and can make the system slow.
> 
> If u want freeware, then go for avast! or AVG or AOL Active Shield. All r good.
> In paid, go for NOD32.



+1


----------



## Ron (Jul 20, 2007)

Guys.........
Is there any way to update the virus Definition in NOD32 as I am unable to download the virus definition (7 Mb) from the Control Center of the Nod32..........as i am Dial up User....


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 20, 2007)

^^ All NOD32 updates r stored in following folder:

*%Programfiles%\Eset\updfiles*

So u can get these updates from ur friends/relatives computers using NOD32 and paste them in above mentioned folder.  

U can also download the update from NOD32 website, I think they allow it.


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Jul 21, 2007)

NOD32 is good but may become a resource hog.
Norton is crap & is a huge resource hog.
McAfee maybe good & is a resource hog.
Pc-Cillin 2006 is pretty good & is also not a resource hog.
Pc-Cillin 2007 is also good but it's interface is will take time getting used. use it only if u use Vista. Else v2006 is good enough.


----------



## Ron (Jul 21, 2007)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> ^^ All NOD32 updates r stored in following folder:
> 
> *%Programfiles%\Eset\updfiles*
> 
> ...



hey vish....
i do know about this........However........ after copying the Files also......A dialog box appears which says me to download the virus files. from the net......


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 21, 2007)

use avg fre
or buy nod 32..
plz search before u post!!!


----------



## sakumar79 (Jul 21, 2007)

Whats the cost of NOD32 compared to KAV and KIS? Which is less resource hungry? Planning to update my AV from PC Cillin 2006 (subscription ends in mid August)...

Arun


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 21, 2007)

Nod 32 is the laest resource hungry


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Jul 21, 2007)

ssk_the_gr8 said:
			
		

> Nod 32 is the laest resource hungry


I didn't know that cos I used it for less than one day, then formatted.


----------



## zyberboy (Jul 21, 2007)

Best free :  AVS

paid : kav or nod32

least memory:  AVS & Nod32


----------



## bluepearl (Jul 21, 2007)

nothing else than avast its the best I hav ever seen
no problems with any virus in last 1 and half yrs
plus it is free


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 22, 2007)

bluepearl said:
			
		

> nothing else than avast its the best I hav ever seen
> no problems with any virus in last 1 and half yrs
> plus it is free


how can u say that..
i have used avg free for 7 years.. no virus problems..what do u say now


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Jul 22, 2007)

I've been using Trend Micro Pc-cillin since year 2000.
And never faced any problem, unless of course if I'm using outdated definitions & program files.


----------



## spironox (Jul 22, 2007)

avast


----------



## Nimda (Jul 22, 2007)

Among the paid ones, I'd definitely recommend NOD32. Been using it for years. Small footprint, good customizability, high detection rates...


----------



## nileshgr (Jul 22, 2007)

Avast is the best. When i had windows, it had removed 40 Trojans, 20 Viruses, 2 Adwares.


----------



## bhutanesedude (Jul 23, 2007)

Well, I am done with anit virus but now I am hooked up with Anti Spyware. I came to know that SPYWARE S&D is the best, but still it could not solve my problem. Recently, my system was infected by a file called MAYDAY.dll and now if I open my Local Disk C it has some unwanted or unknown files in hidden properties, as Config.Msi, AUTOEXEC.BAT, NTDETECT.COM, sqmnoopt02.sqm, and many more as such. When ever I go to any drive, I can see a file named a RECYCLED, but when I tried to delete it, It comes back whenn I restart my system. Is those files unwanted or something riskfull? What should I do to come across these files. Please do let this NewBee know about the system.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 23, 2007)

try avg antispyware. it will solve ur problem


----------



## Hackattack (Jul 23, 2007)

Kaspersky has got a sexy interface, but the popup's are not appealing and is easily ignored by the user, unlike nod32 the threat window covers the majority of the screen, which is a + for nod32.

No antivirus is perfect, currently Nod32 and kIS are on the top.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 23, 2007)

bhutanesedude said:
			
		

> if I open my Local Disk C it has some unwanted or unknown files in hidden properties, as Config.Msi, AUTOEXEC.BAT, NTDETECT.COM, sqmnoopt02.sqm, and many more as such. When ever I go to any drive, I can see a file named a RECYCLED, but when I tried to delete it, It comes back whenn I restart my system.


All these files are fine and don't delete them.  

*Config.msi* is created by Windows Installer.
*Autoexec.bat, ntdetect.com* are system files and required by windows boot loader.
*sqm**.sqm* files are created by Windows Live Messenger.
*Recycled* is for Recycle Bin.


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Jul 23, 2007)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> All these files are fine and don't delete them.
> 
> *Config.msi* is created by Windows Installer.
> *Autoexec.bat, ntdetect.com* are system files and required by windows boot loader.
> ...


He's right. Those are important files. U mess with them & it'll come back to bite u.


----------



## nileshgr (Jul 23, 2007)

Spybot Search and Destroy. Available in digit cd (if u hv) or u can always download from the internet.


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Jul 24, 2007)

Ad-aware & Spybot S&D are pretty good and are my personal favorites. Both are free.
Try to arrange professional version (paid) of Ad-aware. It's loaded with extra goodies unlike personal version.
Spyware Doctor v5.x (paid) is good but takes s_h_i_t load of resources & a lot of time to load. It's earlier versions were quick & fast, plus didn't take much resources. Also, it's definitions are pretty big. Every time u update it, it'll download atleast 3-4 MB of updates. If u have unlimited net, then should be of no problem.


----------



## raina_rocks (Jul 24, 2007)

kaspersky is d best......
n format ur pc in d real mode 2 get rid of all d viruses!!!


----------



## bhutanesedude (Jul 24, 2007)

That mean those files will not effect the working of my system? And yes, one mroe thing that I have observed, when ever I go to any forlder or file, I can see the file called "thumbs.db". What about that...what is it....and how can I get rid of it if its not good for my system...Thanks to all for your continous support. Members of Digit Rocks!!


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 24, 2007)

Its created automatically if u choose "Thumbnails" view for a folder. But if u r getting this file in each and every folder, then it can be a virus.  

Disable "Cache thumbnails" (or something like that option) in "Tools -> Folder Options" and then check whether the file still exists or not!


----------



## raina_rocks (Jul 25, 2007)

i have got rid of all d viruses frm my pc.... using kaspersky..... recently updated it.....
but i usually get a file called "userimages" (its a image file) whenever i run nero
is it a virus???


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Jul 25, 2007)

no. it's created by nero itself. google it.


----------



## bhutanesedude (Jul 25, 2007)

Uhm...I tried all kind of softwares...not only kaspersky but NOD32 and AVG and others too but they could not help me to delete that thumb.db file. Even I did online scanning which could not help me,,,Don''t you guys think that its a spyware? If it is then why Spybot S&D is not removing?


----------



## raina_rocks (Jul 26, 2007)

is ur antivirus d most recent...... update ur kaspersky a.v!!!


----------



## zyberboy (Jul 26, 2007)

@bhutanesedude
thumb.db is not a virus...u will find this file in every folder containing images


----------



## raina_rocks (Jul 26, 2007)

ya its present in many of d folders..... but i doesnt get deleted many times..... thats why i thought may b its a virus ..... so better 2 scan d pc..... why take a risk.....
@cyberboy_kerala  ... anyways if u r so sure..... then it can b..... coz im nt sure....


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 26, 2007)

^^ Did u try this:

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=558244&postcount=55


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Jul 28, 2007)

any antivirus with latest definitions would be able to detect whether thumbs.db is a virus or not.


----------



## bhutanesedude (Jul 29, 2007)

I have updated and purchased version symentec AV and its not detecting it as virus...so I guess its not a virus...


----------



## ROCKING7575 (Jul 29, 2007)

how about AVAST ????????????


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Jul 29, 2007)

i use avast ... because it has small downloadable(quick) updates such that it  takes less time updating and digit also provides the updates ... and i like the quick scan in it .... theres boot scan schedule .. and has 7 providers .... realtme

some prefer avg to avast but .. i stopped using avg cos it took time to download the updates ....


----------



## koolbluez (Jul 29, 2007)

is the aol one really good guyz...  Active Virus Shield... any -ves... i stay on avg & avast... user reviews please...


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Jul 29, 2007)

bhutanesedude said:
			
		

> I have updated and purchased version symentec AV and its not detecting it as virus...so I guess its not a virus...


U should have purchased Trend Micro Pc-Cillin or Kaspersky. They are much better than Norton. Norton just sells because of its name & false publicity. Trend Micro Pc-Cillin or Kaspersky sell due to their good performance & great detection rates. They're also not resource hogs like Norton. But it was your decision. So I hope u thought well before buying it.


----------



## bhutanesedude (Jul 29, 2007)

yes, i too have kaspersky, and even tried after updating it online, but could not solve out my problem.....just wondering which one is best....



			
				g_goyal2000 said:
			
		

> U should have purchased Trend Micro Pc-Cillin or Kaspersky. They are much better than Norton. Norton just sells because of its name & false publicity. Trend Micro Pc-Cillin or Kaspersky sell sue to their good performance. They're also not resource hogs like Norton. But it was your decision. So I hope u thought well before buying it.


----------



## chirkut (Jul 30, 2007)

you can write fake username and password but you have to remember it's password. no worry for username n password you can update it regularly


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Jul 30, 2007)

chirkut said:
			
		

> you can write fake username and password but you have to remember it's password. no worry for username n password you can update it regularly


How is this information relevant to this thread?


----------

